

What to do when someone copies your startup - zader
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/05/what-to-do-when-someone-copies-your-startup/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4204911>

~~~
zader
Good catch. I figured HN would reject it if it had already been posted. Was
surprised when it went through, actually.

